# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  1 Meter73 en 41 kilo?!

## CookieHugger

Hoii,
Ik heb al heel mijn leven ondergewicht alleen bij mijn geboorten was ik Precies goed.
Ik weeg nu 41 kilo en ben 1,73 m en ben 13 jaar.
Maar sinds kort heb ik last van Moe zijn, soms bijna flauwvallen, Kan niet meer fietsen ( Niet lang als ik er af stap ben ik heel erg moe ), Kan niet lang blijven staan ( Niet langer dan 10 min ). 
Maar ik ben 2 weken geleden ook al ziek geweest en ik had toen ook overal jeuk wat ik nogsteeds heb... 
Ook ben ik naar thailand geweest waar ik met kittens heb gespeelt de laatste paar dagen. Toen we terug kwamen begon ik me ziek te voelen.
Zou ik iets op hebben gelopen in thailand? Of komt het door mijn onder gewicht.
Ik ga morgen ook al naar de dokter... Ik heb ook al bloed laten prikken. Maar ik mis zo erg veel van school en misschien weet iemand anders misschien wat het allemaal kan zijn wat ik dus heb: Jeuk, Vermoeidheid, weinig conditie, misselijkheid.
ik eet trouwens ook Erg veel, 4/6 boterhammen per dag, 100 gram Paprika chips (L), 5 mini bros chocola, en dan met avond eten een heel bord vol en die eet ik helemaal leeg... Met Brocoli, spaghetti en hamburger of visticks

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Cookiehugger,

Je zou eens moeten vragen bij de huisarts of hij op je schildklier wilt prikken. Vermoeidheid/rusteloosheid snel moe worden etc zijn allemaal dingen die me doen denken aan een snel werkende schildklier, ook je ondergewicht kan hierdoor komen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## CookieHugger

Dankjewel ik zou het morgen vragen  :Big Grin: !

----------


## davanzu21

Hyperthyreoïdie heb ik geleerd  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahaa en thyrax als geneesmiddel, heb ik geleerd

----------


## Elisabeth9

Cookiehugger: Jammer dat we niet weten hoe het is afgelopen bij de dokter...daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar.... :Embarrassment:  Succes, misschien horen we het nog een keertje! je bent in Thailand geweest, nou dat is een hèèl eind weg....had je alle inentingen wel? 

Als je jong bent is het normaal om 4 tot 6 boterhammen te eten....Altijd trek heb je dan....

En de thyrax slik ik....ik lust wel vaak wat eten, maar dat verdeel ik over de dag... :Big Grin: .

----------


## hadriya9091

Idd,probeer 3 maal daags evenwichtig en gezond te eten en daartussendoor neem je gewoon meer tussendoortjes dan iemand die wil lijnen??

----------


## Adike

Ondergewicht kan een heel vervelend probleem zijn. Zelf heb ik er heel lang last van gehad, ik was 1.72 m en woog onder de 45 kg. Ik zou je wel in mijn praktijk willen hebben om te kijken waardoor je gewicht niet toeneemt. Mijn beroep is natuurgeneeskundige en ik ben aangesloten bij de Nederlandse Academie voor Eetstoornissen als hulpverlener.

----------

